# "is That A Gunn" -innis & Gunn Clone



## GrumpyPaul (20/2/12)

It is time for me to take the plunge into AG and understanding recipe formulation etc. I recently picked up a 25 litre Birko so I am going give BIAB a go.

I have been doing a lot of "using the F**k'n search engine" even done a bit of snooping on the interweb thingy.

Here is what I have come up with as a clone of a very nice Innis & Gunn beer i tried recently.

*New Recipe*
Scottish Light 80/-

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 18.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.063
Total Hops (g): 32.40
Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 16.0 (EBC): 31.5
Bitterness (IBU): 22.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 59

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Maris Otter Malt (88.89%)
0.450 kg Caramalt (8.89%)
0.113 kg Chocolate (2.22%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
32.4 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
44.4 g Oak Chips @ 0 Days (Secondary)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

What do you think of the above recipe? any suggestions for improvement?
I have read this thread about Oak chips and it seems i can either soak the chips in bourbon/rum/whiskey or I can buy the pre flavoured oak chips.

is there a view one which is the best way to use the chips?

Looking forward to you feedback...


----------



## IainMcLean (20/2/12)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> It is time for me to take the plunge into AG and understanding recipe formulation etc. I recently picked up a 25 litre Birko so I am going give BIAB a go.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of "using the F**k'n search engine" even done a bit of snooping on the interweb thingy.
> 
> ...




Just put my Smokin' Gun clone in the keg this evening.... a mate already brewed his version and it was very close only a tiny bit darker. Will get the recipe tomorrow.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/2/12)

Yippie Ki Yay said:


> Just put my Smokin' Gun clone in the keg this evening.... a mate already brewed his version and it was very close only a tiny bit darker. Will get the recipe tomorrow.



Thanks Yip

I look forward to seeing how you did it.

Cheers


----------



## mmmyummybeer (21/2/12)

If you plan on soaking the chips I would choose bourbon as i've heard Innis and Gun is matured in old oak bourbon barrels. Its such a exceptionally nice beer.


----------

